# black spot on blood parrot



## Ashin Abbasi (Mar 13, 2012)

i have in one yellow color blood parrot and he is normal in his behavior he is pure yellow in color in beginning but now he is having black spots in some parts of his body. I give him brine shrimp and daphnia freeze dried worms. Is there any disease to him or its natural for yellow blood parrot because my red color blood parrot did not show this kind of problem. IF YOU KNOW SOMETHING PLEASE GIVE THE ANSWER THANKS...


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing is natural for a blood parrot, since it's a man made fish - but it isn't abnormal for other cichlids to develop black spots with age. Sometimes, they can be melanoma, but 95% of the time they are just spots.
They are common on the severum, the elegant South American cichlid used to make these things. Older fish often pick up a lot of spots.
You have this under Africans, but one of the species used to make blood parrots is South American, the other Central American.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You might find these threads interesting:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/blood-parrot-color-morphing-35053.html
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f51/black-cooloration-developing-my-blood-parrot-20003.html


----------

